# Thrift story



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Today is the first day of summer vacation for me, so I celebrated by hitting the local thrift shops. In one of them, in a display case, there was that Ziploc bag of random toys for $5.00 we've all seen. But at the bottom, I could clearly see a TycoPro Chapparal. I asked to see the bag, picked these two items out of the bottom, gave the guy $5, and told him he could sell the rest of the bag to someone else for $5.










As I was paying, I mentioned that I'm always looking for slot cars like this. The man and woman behind the counter said they had just put a bunch of old toy stuff in the display window if I wanted to look, and even mentioned a big Tonka fire truck. I hadn't walked far enough down the block to see that display, so I went back outside and took a look just for curiosity. On either side of the fire truck were these:










Sadly, they both sported stickers saying "NO CARS". Still, I couldn't believe they hadn't thought to mention the sets to me. They wanted $10 each. After poking through them, I offered $15 for both. Done deal.

Here's what's inside the Sand Van set:










All the track is there, but none of the bridge supports, and one of the curves is damaged where the lock goes in. I went through the box and cleaned out all the random junk that gets thrown in a set box over the years, but I decided to leave this once I realized what it was:










My wife thinks I'm nuts.

Anyways, this is the inside of the other set:










All the track pieces are here too. I thought this was more interesting, though... too bad someone cut the corner off it:



















This was also curled up in that box. There were a couple segments sprung out of line when I first took it out, but I was able to pop them back in and it looks like it would actually work (as well as this stuff ever worked, anyway...)










Summer treasure hunting has begun!

--rick


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Nice!!! wish it was me!


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

There's a hobby shop near where I fly that has an original flex track in it's original box with an unoriginal price. $32.00 I laughed at him. I pointed out that he doesn't sell any adapter track and the only cars he sells are 1/32 & up. I offered him $5.00, and he laughed back at me. That was 4 years ago. He still has the track.

Nice to open this time capsules. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

parkRNDL, sand van track envy


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Once again, the King of Finds shows why he is.... the King of Finds!

Nice acquisition, your highness... :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

AWESOME FINDS!!! No luck for me for a year and half! 

Wes


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

alpink said:


> parkRNDL, sand van track envy


the "sand van set" w/ my 1st. HO/Aurora set in 1969-1970-ish 4 birthday :thumbsup:

still got all of it but the bodys & 2 "Dunes" :thumbsup:

well...no box anymore either... but WTH??? :wave:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Cool finds again Rick, now stay in your area of Pa. lol


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Ok, I'm kinda dense -I guess. But what are we looking at in this photo ? That metal ribbon thingie ???


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Ok, I'm kinda dense -I guess. But what are we looking at in this photo ? That metal ribbon thingie ???


My guess is original packaging tie downs? other than that I got nuttin'.

john


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Ok, I'm kinda dense -I guess. But what are we looking at in this photo ? That metal ribbon thingie ???


ok i guess i shoulda made that a little clearer... if you were holding it in your hand it would probably be more obvious, but the 2-d picture doesn't really do it. it's Christmas tinsel. i figured i'd leave that little bit of Christmas morning magic in the box, since (as p71 said) i look at these things kinda like time capsules...

--rick


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The ghost of Christmas past!!! Great finds RicK!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

ahhhh... thanks rick, very cool, and I'd probably keep that too


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

ParkRNDL said:


> ok i guess i shoulda made that a little clearer... if you were holding it in your hand it would probably be more obvious, but the 2-d picture doesn't really do it. it's Christmas tinsel. i figured i'd leave that little bit of Christmas morning magic in the box, since (as p71 said) i look at these things kinda like time capsules...
> 
> --rick


Wow, that cool!!! My parents used to use barbed wire on the tree.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Wow, that cool!!! My parents used to use barbed wire on the tree.


dats dem Texans fur ya.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Such a find augers an excellent summer of treasure hunting!


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

Summer is always A busy time for me with work. I'm jealous of your finds, seems like whenever I find some time to stop at a garage sale or thrift store I find like Chevy Cavalier cup holders and VHS movies and not much else


----------

